# One PBer. Can you top that?



## blhowes (Jan 8, 2007)

Its been my privilege to meet one PBer (JohnV) in person so far. How many have you met?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 8, 2007)

9 in all:

Beth Sulzmann (Homemaker) - she's my wife!
Andrew Myers (VirginiaHuguenot)
Jessica Myers (HuguenotHelpMeet)
Jeff George (Providenceboard)
Kevin Barrow (Catechist)
Chris Mangum (mangum)
Joe Mangum (Layman Joe)
Nick Napier (nicnap)
Tom McArdle (gravertom)


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 8, 2007)

None....ya'll live to far away


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 8, 2007)

My pleasure to meet brother Ken Pierce, pastor of Draper's Valley Presbyterian PCA and enjoy lunch with him. I have also talked by phone at length on the phone with Don Jacobs.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 8, 2007)

None yet. That will charge, at the very latest, at the Psalm Sing being held at the PRC in Charlotte on March 16!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

I count at least 13 thus far:

Rich (SemperFideles)
Jay Sulzmann (jaybird0827)
Beth Sulzmann (Homemaker)
Jessica Myers (HuguenotHelpMeet)
Steve Wamble (street preacher)
Colleen Wamble (Lady Flynt)
John Hill (govols)
Joel (Covenant Joel)
Grace Knox (lv1nothr)
Joe Mangum (Layman Joe)
Kevin Barrow (Catechist)
Diane (Lady Calvinist)
Greg Fox (PresReformed)


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2007)

15 I think:

Josh Hicks, Christopher Blum, Chris Coldwell, Phillip Way, Josh Aitken, Patrick Severson, Anne Severson, Michael Butterfield, Bruce Buchanan, Wayne Wylie, Kevin Carroll, Andrew Barnes, Dena Barnes, David King, Ken Pierce


I may be missing some, especially since so many have been in/through Jackson


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 8, 2007)

Steve (does he count?)
Grace
Andrew
Jessica
Layman Joe
Dianne (well, we've seen eachother in church, just didn't realize till pm conversations...so hopefully soon)


----------



## Davidius (Jan 8, 2007)

Oops. I've met one PBer actually: Chris Reeder.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 8, 2007)

Gerry Winebrenner, Jim Jarantowski, Ivan Shoen, Joseph Ringling, Casey Bassette and Josh Hicks by phone.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 8, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Oops. I've met one PBer actually: Chris Reeder.




I was gonna say... I was beginning to think that you were considering our lunch meeting this Friday as a "get to know ya" luncheon.  

You probably met Bob Lynam too. He is one of the deacons at Pilgrim and posts here as rjlynam.

With that said, I have met 3:

CarolinaCalvinist (David Pell)
rjlynam (Bob Lynam)

and of course, ReederKidsMom (my beloved, Kara)


----------



## py3ak (Jan 8, 2007)

I have met two, since I don't think my wife counts as _meeting a Puritanboard member_. After all, I knew her before there was a Puritanboard.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 8, 2007)

At least 4:

Fred Greco, Grace Farmer, John Leonard and Rich.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 8, 2007)

3: Paul Manata, JohnV, and Jacob Aitken - would love to meet more.

I've also met a few lurkers. There's nothing more unnerving than having someone say, "oh, Chris Rhoades - aren't you on the PB or a mod there?"...My first reaction is, "greeaatt..." which posts are they thinking of (not the witch burning thread, not the witching burning thread. DOH! It was the witch burning thread!). 


Andrew Myers: Your wife doesn't count!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I see a couple of people who lurk on here all the time but you have inspired me...
I know there is one person at least in Lubbock who is actually signed on
perhaps I will meet with him for coffee soon.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't want to lie here, if the poll question is how many PB members have I met since becoming a PB member, then 1, Fred Greco. If the question is how many folks on PB have I met personally ever, I think the number is four or five (*I think its five). Amounts to the same answer so I voted 1-5 which seems to be leading the poll.


----------



## elnwood (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw Paul Manata do a debate, but I never met him. So none.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 8, 2007)

Joshua Casey (JoshCasey)
Scott McManus (New Wine Skin)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2007)

None yet, but I will be flying to Atlanta then driving to chattanooga in feb...


----------



## bookslover (Jan 8, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Its been my privilege to meet one PBer (JohnV) in person so far. How many have you met?



All you East Coast and Southern PB folks should be in southern California, where all the cool PB people are (not that I've met any of them, yet)...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 8, 2007)

Two members. One, Steve Owen (grace2u) banned, and one, David Landricombe, not banned!

JH


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

I've met Andrew Myers and Wayne Wylie in person but I've talked to Scott Bushey, Dr. McMahon, and Ryan Setliffe on the phone.

I'm going to use my Admin powers to enroll a bunch of people I know so I can bump my number way up.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm going to use my Admin powers to enroll a bunch of people I know so I can bump my number way up.


 
Power corrupts...Absolute power...

Hmmm...maybe we need a representative administration rather than a tyrannical...


----------



## blhowes (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I guess I didn't win that competition (yet).



joshua said:


> Oh, sweet...we're including by phone?!


I hadn't thought about 'by phone', but hey, why not! My score just doubled! One in person (JohnV) and one by phone (joshua).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 8, 2007)

1,Wannabe(Joe).


----------



## JohnV (Jan 8, 2007)

By phone, I've talked to Fred. In person I've met six fellow PBers: Anonymous Rex (Adam), Bernard_Marx (Tom Skerritt), Yeutter (Thomas), crhoades (Chris), Poiman, (Daniel), and blhowes (Bob). I've chatted with Nathan and Josh in instant message programs. Does that count? 

Meeting Thom, Chris and Bob and Daniel were great experiences. Talking to them in person, meeting them for the first time, and yet meeting as if we knew each other, gave the PB another dimension. We've got some beautiful people on board here.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2007)

It has been a distinct pleasure of mine to have had a lengthy phone conversation with James Farley (Blue Ridge Reformer). I had a great time of fellowship talking with him.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

joshua said:


> Rich doesn't remember me! Oh well. It was technical jargon, and I don't even have his number anymore. It was lost.



I was trying to save you the ignomy of that distinction.

Actually, I forgot that I've spoken with Fred Greco.

The phonecons are all for the same reason: computer stuff.

I'm a geek and people don't naturally like to speak to me. I'm going back into my hole where all the other Morlocks live now...


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 8, 2007)

Haven't met anyone as yet- you all seem to live on the wrong continent.  

Have met people IRL from another board I post it, it has been quite a blessing to meet them even though the online discussions weer not always edifying.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 8, 2007)

Zero. I live solely in the world of the internet.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 8, 2007)

None currently. Would love to meet some people!


----------



## bookslover (Jan 8, 2007)

Timothy William said:


> Haven't met anyone as yet- you all seem to live on the wrong continent.
> 
> Have met people IRL from another board I post it, it has been quite a blessing to meet them even though the online discussions weer not always edifying.



Have you met the Rev. Matthew Winzer? He's in Tazmania, which is close to you, I guess...


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jan 8, 2007)

2, so far. I've met Christopher Blum and John Schultz by visiting their church. I knew they attended there, but Chris and I actually ended up in a little prayer group after services quite by accident. He was the last fellow I shook hands with and I recognized him almost instantly. John came up and talked with us after the group dismissed. Nice fellows, I say.

I'd love to meet more of you; perhaps after I age a little more and go to conferences more often.. is that how any of you met? Through conferences?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 8, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> I'd love to meet more of you; perhaps after I age a little more and go to conferences more often.. is that how any of you met? Through conferences?


Tyler,
The job I have now has given me the opportunity to do a little traveling. My first 3 trips were up near Toronto, not too far from JohnV. It was a blessing to meet, worship with, and fellowship with John and his family. 

It looks like my next business trip will be to Louisiana (at some Army base - I think its Fort Polk). Any PBers from Louisiana? Any good churches?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2007)

I have met the most honorable Mr. Bob Vigneault. I think we have steak. I think we are due for another!

Would love to meet others.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

SRoper said:


> Zero. I live solely in the world of the internet.



You mean you're a computer program? Cool!

You and Hermonta aren't too far apart...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> None currently. Would love to meet some people!



Joe,

I would think Salt Lake City would be teeming with Reformed people!


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 9, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Have you met the Rev. Matthew Winzer? He's in Tazmania, which is close to you, I guess...



No, I haven't, but I'd like to. I used to live in Tasmania, though on the other side of the island from Burnie where he is.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 9, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> 1,Wannabe(Joe).



Actually, you've met two . . . cause we've met. 

I've met two - Bladestunner (Nate) and ADKing (Adam) - thought that was before he was on PB. I've yet to meet Augusta (Traci), though every time I'm at Lynnwood, I keep thinking I should try to figure out who she is!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 9, 2007)

So now Ive met 2 Wannabe and Puddlegum. Ive seen Traci not met her and talked to Scott and Joshua on the phone. Poor memory on my part.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 9, 2007)

Unfortunately I've only met one of you (poimen) in person, over a rather large breakfast  ... but also had the privilege of worshipping in Trinity RPCNA (Beltsville, MD), the RPC church pastored by Steve Bradley (don't know if Steve is still on) one Sunday a year ago when he was doing a pulpit exchange with a sister congregation. We've got to get more real life connections here, folks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Unfortunately I've only met one of you (poimen) in person, over a rather large breakfast  ... but also had the privilege of worshipping in Trinity RPCNA (Beltsville, MD), the RPC church pastored by Steve Bradley (don't know if Steve is still on) one Sunday a year ago when he was doing a pulpit exchange with a sister congregation. We've got to get more real life connections here, folks



That's great -- I used to be a deacon at that church. Steve Bradley is a good friend (but not a member of the PB). There are one or two folks from that congregation here on the PB. My family recently attended a Psalm Sing at Trinity. They are good folks.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> You mean you're a computer program? Cool!
> 
> You and Hermonta aren't too far apart...



Tell me more about this you mean you're a computer program.


----------



## Casey (Jan 9, 2007)

If there is a significant cash prize for the winner of this poll . . . I might be able to meet more of ya'll in person (and so the numbers listed below are tentative). 

I've met a total of 5 PBers (and maybe a 6th, and a 7th that I've seen but didn't meet).


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> That's great -- I used to be a deacon at that church. Steve Bradley is a good friend (but not a member of the PB). There are one or two folks from that congregation here on the PB. My family recently attended a Psalm Sing at Trinity. They are good folks.



Yes indeed. I had a very restful Sabbath there, and got to eat
at someone's house with a large number of folks from the church - 
oh, shoot. He's an investment guy. We had some great conversation.

Actually, Andrew, I think *you* are the one who put me onto Trinity
to attend while I was at the conference that weekend in Nov. Thanks
again 

Todd


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Yes indeed. I had a very restful Sabbath there, and got to eat
> at someone's house with a large number of folks from the church -
> oh, shoot. He's an investment guy. We had some great conversation.
> 
> ...



Well, in that case, you're quite welcome! David Merkel is the gentlemen you are thinking of, I believe -- he is a good friend.


----------



## MW (Jan 9, 2007)

Timothy William said:


> No, I haven't, but I'd like to. I used to live in Tasmania, though on the other side of the island from Burnie where he is.



Hobart? You're welcome to drop in if you're visiting this way.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 9, 2007)

1: So far it has been my pleasure to meet jaybird (Jay Sulzmann). 
But since we're doing this phone thing, a bunch of you all should send me your phone numbers (I can call anywhere w/in U.S. with no per minute charge)...that way, I can win this thing. What was the prize again?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 9, 2007)

> I've also met a few lurkers. There's nothing more unnerving than having someone say, "oh, Chris Rhoades - aren't you on the PB or a mod there?"...My first reaction is, "greeaatt..." which posts are they thinking of (not the witch burning thread, not the witching burning thread. DOH! It was the witch burning thread!).



I've had that happen! I was in Turkey Hill and a guy comes up and says "hey, is your name Adam and you work at the Childrens facility (named it) down the road? You go to Church of the Servant and mod on the Puritan Board.

before he mentioned this place I was preparing to run! lol!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 9, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Tyler,
> The job I have now has given me the opportunity to do a little traveling. My first 3 trips were up near Toronto, not too far from JohnV. It was a blessing to meet, worship with, and fellowship with John and his family.
> 
> It looks like my next business trip will be to Louisiana (at some Army base - I think its Fort Polk). Any PBers from Louisiana? Any good churches?



I am about an hour east of Fort Polk and am in that area all the time for business. PM me and maybe we can get together, d.v.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2007)

SRoper said:


> Tell me more about this you mean you're a computer program.



brother, it was a joke. You said you only existed on the Internet. I was thinking of the Matrix...


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 10, 2007)

I have only met Average Joey!

Anybody want to come out and visit me?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I have only met Average Joey!
> 
> Anybody want to come out and visit me?



Pray for an earthquake and there's a chance I could be there.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 10, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> 9 in all:
> 
> Beth Sulzmann (Homemaker) - she's my wife!
> Andrew Myers (VirginiaHuguenot)
> ...


 
Had to edit my original once again - that last one just came to mind this morning.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Had to edit my original once again - that last one just came to mind this morning.



You can't count Jessica Myers - she and Adam are one flesh. I met her too BTW.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 10, 2007)

Rich....

Tektonic plates slide slower than that! Remember, they take billions and gazillions of years. By that time I will hopefully have evolved into pure energy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> You can't count Jessica Myers - she and Adam are one flesh. I met her too BTW.



"Adam"?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey then that means Andrew has to knock me off the list, because hubby is a member also....bummer.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> brother, it was a joke. You said you only existed on the Internet. I was thinking of the Matrix...



I was running with your joke. I thought you might be familiar with those conversation computer programs. When they don't recognize any keywords they often default to something like "tell me more about [insert input string here]."


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Tyler,
> The job I have now has given me the opportunity to do a little traveling. My first 3 trips were up near Toronto, not too far from JohnV. It was a blessing to meet, worship with, and fellowship with John and his family.
> 
> It looks like my next business trip will be to Louisiana (at some Army base - I think its Fort Polk). Any PBers from Louisiana? Any good churches?



I live in Louisana. Fort Polk is about an hour west of me and I am in that general area all the time on business.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm up to 16 so far.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 31, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I live in Louisana. Fort Polk is about an hour west of me and I am in that general area all the time on business.


Cool. It'd be great to meet you.

Looks like the trip to Fort Polk will be down the road a bit. Last I've heard, my next trip will take me to Fort Bragg, NC. I wonder how far that is from Jay. (it'd be awesome if it worked out that the trip coincided with the Psalm sing).

Anybody else live in the Fort Bragg area?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 31, 2007)

in person:
Michael Butterfield (Michael Butterfield)
David King (DTK)
Fred Greco (fredtgreco)
Carl Robbins (Carl Robbins)
Jason Button (bwana-asafiwe)
Kevin Easterday (kceaster)
Liam Galligan (liamg)
Ruben Zartman (py3ak)
Heidi Zartman (a mere housewife)
Jim Thompson (puritanmind03)
Scott Clark (R. Scott Clark)
Jeff Wyman (jawyman)

by phone:
Paul Manata (Paul manata)
Jacob Aitken (Ivanhoe)

called his radio show--doesn't really count:
Gene Cook (unchainedradio)


If I left anyone off, I'll add ya.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have not met any yet, but then again I am new to the board. I have found out that several either live close by, or have ties to southern Mississippi. My wife has family in Virginia, we are hoping to be able to visit them again during the summer. I work out of Louisiana, and that is about the extent of my travels.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I count at least 13 thus far:
> 
> Rich (SemperFideles)
> Jay Sulzmann (jaybird0827)
> ...



It was my pleasure to meet Matt Vaughan (Bondman) at church today.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It was my pleasure to meet Matt Vaughan (Bondman) at church today.



Ditto...him and LaymanJoe (Joe Mangum).


----------



## Bondman (Feb 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It was my pleasure to meet Matt Vaughan (Bondman) at church today.



The pleasure was all mine sir. I am very glad to have been able to make the trip. The sermon that I heard today was the greatest I have ever heard in my life. No exaggeration. Needless to say, I'll be spending alot of time on sermonaudio.com in the future.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've met 11 in-person, and 12 if you count phone-calls (chronologically-ordered):

From my initial coming to my church in 2004:
1. John Schultz ("jfschultz")
2. Mike Butterfield ("Michael Butterfield")

From the conference at First Pres in Jackson in 2005:
3. Fred Greco ("fredtgreco")
4. Patrick Severson ("Puritan Sailor")
5. Josh Hicks ("joshua")
6. Jacob Aitken ("Draught Horse")
7. Daniel Pope ("FrozenChosen")
8. Anne Severson ("sailorswife")

From a phone conversation this past summer:
9. Scott Clark ("R. Scott Clark")

From visiting and worshipping at their church on my vacation this past summer:
10. Scott Bushey ("Scott Bushey")
11. Matt McMahon ("C. Matthew McMahon")

From him visiting my church this past school-year:
12. Tyler Upchurch ("polemic_turtle")


----------



## tellville (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm from Canada, and thus there are not really many people I can meet. I've talked to JOwen (Jerrold Lewis) online using audio, and I visited the church he use to pastor here in Edmonton. Poimen (Daniel Kok) lives in the same city as me (well, he lives in a different city, but they are basically connected) so maybe one day I will run into him? Other then that, nope!

I just found another guy from Edmonton on the board!: Bert Mulder. Maybe the three of us will one day cross paths?


----------



## brymaes (Feb 5, 2007)

I've spoken to pastorway on the phone and swapped cigars with Scott Bushey...does that count?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2007)

Bondman said:


> The pleasure was all mine sir. I am very glad to have been able to make the trip. The sermon that I heard today was the greatest I have ever heard in my life. No exaggeration. Needless to say, I'll be spending alot of time on sermonaudio.com in the future.



Now you know why we have ppl driving from between 3hrs-5hrs away to church  It is worth every bit.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 5, 2007)

Bondman said:


> The pleasure was all mine sir. I am very glad to have been able to make the trip. The sermon that I heard today was the greatest I have ever heard in my life. No exaggeration. Needless to say, I'll be spending alot of time on sermonaudio.com in the future.


 
Matthew - I've heard a lot about you. Delighted to hear that you made it down there as planned. Be sure to check out Pastor Timothy Worrell's sermons, too. We had a really good one on Isaiah 52-53 yesterday for communion.

Also I spent quite a bit of time visiting with Chris at the fellowship meal following.

Looking forward to meeting you in person. You'll have to come down to see your cousins, some time, right?


----------



## Civbert (Feb 5, 2007)

I've truly met all who's post's I have read. And anyone who has read my posts have met me. 


But in person I have not met any that I know of. If anyone is in the Tri-Cities area of Tennessee (Kingsport, Johnson City, Bristol) then I'd live to meet in person. But please let me know in advance so I can look up you posts again. That way I can connect the person I know (though reading their thoughts) to the physical husk that contains the person. 

Just thinking about this: 

Say I met someone in person who posts on the board. And we talk about the weather and small talk and all the polite subjects ("How was your trip? I hope you are enjoying your visit to Jonesborough. Etc.). But during that time, I never determine that the physical person is also the PB poster who has written some really insightful posts and who I have corresponded with on several subjects. Can you say that before I met the person physically, that I did not know who he was? Did I really know him only after meeting him physically? Or maybe the way I really know him, is through my interactions with him on this board. And in fact, my meeting him in person, did not really enhance my knowledge of him and I met him long before I met him in person.


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 5, 2007)

ChristianTrader (Hermonta Godwin - my roommate)
Monergism (Brett Barkley)

And at least three others who are not very active, and can't remember their screennames.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 5, 2007)

Civbert said:


> Say I met someone in person who posts on the board. And we talk about the weather and small talk and all the polite subjects ("How was your trip? I hope you are enjoying your visit to Jonesborough. Etc.). But during that time, I never determine that the physical person is also the PB poster who has written some really insightful posts and who I have corresponded with on several subjects. Can you say that before I met the person physically, that I did not know who he was? Did I really know him only after meeting him physically? Or maybe the way I really know him, is through my interactions with him on this board. And in fact, my meeting him in person, did not really enhance my knowledge of him and I met him long before I met him in person.


I can only speak from my experience meeting JohnV, but I'd be surprised if you met somebody in person and it didn't enhance your knowledge of him/her. When I met JohnV, I felt like I knew him already because of the PB, but there's much more to JohnV (or any PBer) than what he chooses to put into writing. 

Bob


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

Bob's right. Only I don't know how he knows that. I tried not to show him that side. I only let my good side show on the Board, and was on my best behaviour that Sunday. How'd you know Bob?

Seriously: I met Bob, as well as some others, and it is such a joy to meet someone with whom you have had these posty converstations. There is a bond there already, and you don't have to talk about the mundane things just to find something to talk about. I mean, I ask how the trip was because I am interested in what is important to him. 

And yet it is also a new acquaintance in another respect. Bob was still a stranger to me, in that I knew nothing of his mannerisms or physical expression and stuff like that. For that matter, I didn't know if he liked soup, and that's what we always have on Sundays. We were expecting him, and I was a bit nervous about meeting him for the first time. That's the way it was with all the ones I met, except for a couple of them whom I knew before the PB came into existence. 

Anthony, this question of yours has given me pause for thought. It is indeed an interesting question.


----------



## Bondman (Feb 5, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Matthew - I've heard a lot about you. Delighted to hear that you made it down there as planned. Be sure to check out Pastor Timothy Worrell's sermons, too. We had a really good one on Isaiah 52-53 yesterday for communion.
> 
> Also I spent quite a bit of time visiting with Chris at the fellowship meal following.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you in person. You'll have to come down to see your cousins, some time, right?



Mr. Sulzmann,

And I, you. I have already made sure that Pastor Worrel's sermons are on sermon audio and hope to listen to them as well as Pastor Dilday's. If the Lord is willing, I would love to visit as soon as possible. Actually, the tentative long term plan is to relocate to the Carolinas as well. But you can be sure that I'll be attending the PRC if ever that time comes.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 5, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Bob's right. Only I don't know how he knows that. I tried not to show him that side. I only let my good side show on the Board, and was on my best behaviour that Sunday. How'd you know Bob?


You remember when I went into the bathroom to wash my hands before lunch? Well, I turned the water on and let it run, then put my ear to the door...


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

blhowes said:


> You remember when I went into the bathroom to wash my hands before lunch? Well, I turned the water on and let it run, then put my ear to the door...



What I say in the water closet doesn't count. It never does. No fair.


----------



## Civbert (Feb 5, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Anthony, this question of yours has given me pause for thought. It is indeed an interesting question.



Thanks. That was my intention. 

The issue is related to how we can know Christ, and also why many Puritans avoid making images Jesus. There are elements about people that we can learn from meeting them. But some of that information could distract from who we think that person is. Appearance, mannerisms, accents, things that don't come across in writing. Some of these things reflect the real person, and some distract from the real person. 

Someone may be shy in person, and bold on-line - which is the most real? It is possible that our on-line persona's are more true then the one we portray to people we are around physically. Or maybe the opposite it true.

There are disabilities which can muddle and slur a person's speech, yet not effect his mind. When you meet such a person, you might (understandable) think that his mental acuity is very low. Even if you try to avoid passing judgment, it could take a great deal of time before you get past outward appearance to see into the real person. 

Quite people are often thought to be somewhat self-righteous. A talk-a-tive person might be considered flighty. Blonds - well we all know the blond jokes. a Southerner might be thought to have a lower IQ, and Asians a higher one. There are lots of things to effect how we view people we have a physical image of. And it doesn't seem to be a good gage in many cases. 

Me, if you met me, you'd immediately assume I am a member of Mensa and a extreme sports guru. This personally intoxicating image would surely mislead people into believing everything I say. But those who read my posts know better. (Just to be sure, please know I am joking about my personal image.)

I think the Scriptures is a means by which we know Christ. And any image we might have of him, no matter how accurate, would simply distract from what we think we know. If I could produce a perfect likeness of Christ, essential a photograph of the man Jesus, would that be good or bad. 

If I could see Jesus myself, and spend a day following him around, and learned the sound of his voice, and the way he walked, and the foods he enjoyed, and many other interesting things, would that not just distract from the true and perfect knowledge of Christ - the Word of God - whom I know through the Bible? With the exception of any words He spoke, would not the knowledge that I might gain from physically spending a day with Jesus be nothing more than worldly knowledge, where the words of the Scripture, are they not true spiritual knowledge? 

Any thoughts? I know, this is really sidetracking the thread. I'm just off on a merry tangent.  

P.S. I was also thinking of the rock band Queen and Freddie Mercury. Doesn't Freddie Mercury's appearance really blow your image of him from hearing Bohemian Rhapsody? (Assuming you heard the song and never saw what he looked like.) Not that you can learn a great deal about him from the song. But our minds build images of people that we haven't seen. And the images are usually false. But then, the real image seems to convey less truth than our imagined image. Images in general seem to be a problem since they mean different things to different people. 

Something to stick in your pipe.


----------



## Civbert (Feb 5, 2007)

JohnV said:


> What I say in the water closet doesn't count. It never does. No fair.



What _happens _in the water closet - _stays _in the water closet. 

I kill me.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

Anthony:

I think it is worth a discussion. Maybe a moderator can split this thread. Or we can start another.


----------



## ANT (Feb 5, 2007)

I've met Matt and Scott. 

I'm pretty sure that's it, unless I've met others unaware.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Feb 5, 2007)

Met Randy Snyder. Wish I could grow a beard like his. (I can grow one, but not as thick as his. In my younger days, it was Scottish Red. Now parts of it are turning grey as I approach 37 years young).

Do I want to meet any other PBers? It depends. Timing is one thing. Pursuing a home job is another (which would leave many others out of the loop).

However, before I stay home permanently, I would love to meet up with Fred Greco. He may live outside of Houston now, but both of us are from the Buffalo (NY) area. After all, why not get together with a fellow Sabres fan?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 17, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Originally Posted by VirginiaHuguenot
> I count at least 13 thus far:
> 
> Rich (SemperFideles)
> ...



It was a real blessing to meet Chris Mangum (mangum) and his family at the PRC Psalm Sing in Charlotte yesterday.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 17, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Beth Sulzmann (Homemaker) - she's my wife!
> Andrew Myers (VirginiaHuguenot)
> Jessica Myers (HuguenotHelpMeet)
> Jeff George (Providenceboard)
> ...


 
Greg Fox (PresReformed)
Matthew Vaughan (bondman) - added 03/11/07

11 in all.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2007)

Hubby and I had the pleasure of meeting Donald Jacobs (MrMerlin777) at the LOPC conference.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Originally Posted by VirginiaHuguenot
> Originally Posted by VirginiaHuguenot
> I count at least 13 thus far:
> 
> ...



It was a blessing to see Jeff George (Providenceboard) and his family at church today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2007)

It was a pleasure to meet Shanna (MrsHinrichs) and part of her family at church today.  Welcome to the Commonwealth of Virginia! 

17 PB members total.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 25, 2007)

Show off! (and beat me to it...mutter, mutter  )

I was so thrilled to meet Jared and Shanna in person (and their little girl is so sweet!)


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 26, 2007)

What a blessing it was to worship with, meet, share a meal and fellowship with Matt Vaughan (Bondman) yesterday. Looking forward to more of that.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 26, 2007)

Gabe Martini
Joseph Gleason
Kevin Easterday
Ben Duncan
Jason Goodwin
and Keith Scott is my buddy

Any of you all traveling through Indianapolis are welcome to give me a yell and stop and visit for a while. Next Month I am moving back into my house so you can even stop and stay for a few days. 

Hopefully I will get to meet up with Rich Barcellos and Ivan Schoen this year.


----------



## puritan reformed (Mar 26, 2007)

Jacob Aitken, Patrick Severson, Anne Severson (wonderful friends), Michael Butterfield, Kevin Carroll, Andrew Barnes, Dena Barnes, Fred Greco, Ben Duncan, My Buddy Randy Snyder, David Pointer and actually a few others my mind is drawing a blank on at the moment.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Apr 12, 2007)

I have met Adam Viramontes, Andrew Barnes, Dena Barnes, Patrick Severson, Anne Severson (they have a lovely house!) , Michael Butterfield, Fred Greco, Keith Scott and Jacob (I forget his last name at the moment). I guess that makes nine.

Most of these people I met at RTS Jackson.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all -

I am in Jacksonville, FL, this weekend for a physics conference, and had the pleasure of worshipping with the brothers and sisters at Ortega Presbyterian Church. One of the great blessings of the day was the chance to worship with Kevin Easterday, and to spend the rest of the Lord's Day with him and Tina and the boys. How good is the love of the Christian family, and how wonderful it is to worship and share fellowship with such friends. 

So tally me up to 1 PB'er. Not much of a total, but a fine day was had by all. 

Todd


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 15, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am in Jacksonville, FL, this weekend for a physics conference, and had the pleasure of worshipping with the brothers and sisters at Ortega Presbyterian Church. One of the great blessings of the day was the chance to worship with Kevin Easterday, and to spend the rest of the Lord's Day with him and Tina and the boys. How good is the love of the Christian family, and how wonderful it is to worship and share fellowship with such friends.
> 
> ...



How silly of me. I have TWO PB'ers... I forgot that I've met Don Kistler twice at speaking engagements in New York and Iowa


----------



## bookslover (Apr 15, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> I am in Jacksonville, FL, this weekend for a physics conference...



When physicists get together for these "conferences" (wink, wink), do you have physics-oriented whoopie cushions and exploding cigars and the hotel bar is never empty, and all that sort of fun stuff?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 15, 2007)

bookslover said:


> When physicists get together for these "conferences" (wink, wink), do you have physics-oriented whoopie cushions and exploding cigars and the hotel bar is never empty, and all that sort of fun stuff?



X-ray glasses, stink bombs, the whole nine yards, you bet - just a fun-lovin bunch of folks


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2007)

None! If anyone is in Tyler come see us!


----------



## shelly (Apr 16, 2007)

*incognito*

Except for one that I met and then found out he was on PB(not on now) No one knew who I was but I know a few, but not their PB handle.

shelly


----------



## kceaster (Apr 16, 2007)

It was great to be with you, Todd.

Randy Snyder has already mentioned me. Spent alot of time with Liam Galligan. I have met Casey Bissette. I have met Rick Phillips, who I believe was on here at one time. Had phone cons with Matt and Scott.

If I forgot someone, please forgive me.

Looking forward to meeting all of you one day at the Marriage Feast of the Lamb.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## rjlynam (Apr 16, 2007)

SRoper said:


> Zero. I live solely in the world of the internet.



You need to come to Raleigh one Lord's Day and worship with us. That will bump your total up to at least 3. Chris and Kara Reeder would be worth the trip. They get an A+ in my book.



CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Oops. I've met one PBer actually: Chris Reeder.



What about me? I was the one in the dark suit with the dark glasses.

I've met 

Chris & Kara Reeder
David Pell

I may need a new wardrobe. Someone last Sunday asked me if I worked for the Secret Service.


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Apr 16, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> None....ya'll live to far away



Do _I_ live too far away???

I say 3:

My husband
My brother
My sister


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 13, 2008)

The PBers-met counter gets incremented again...

Spent some time today with 21st Century Calvinist (Donnie MacLeod) today at a coffee shop - wonderful time, all too short, but glad to meet another brother in the Lord as always.

So... (trying not to miss anyone)

21st Century Calvinist (Donnie MacLeod)
Poimen (Daniel Kok)
kceaster (K.C. Easterday)
liamg (Liam Galligan)
kent (Kent Butterfield)
Don Kistler (Don Kistler)

Woo hoo! That's 6 now  I'm not like y'all from the south who have so many nearby PBers ... Seems I have to travel pretty far from home to meet everyone (except Don K, who did a seminar with our church a few years back). 

Anyway, as I was telling Donnie today, the PB is certainly a wonderful means of fellowship and iron-sharpening, regardless of how far I have to go to meet friends I've made here


----------

